# destination de rêve...



## eva@hamtaro@eva (5 Août 2004)

le but est de me me dire quelest votre destination de rêve
moi personnellement ce serais l'asie.  et vous?


----------



## Bassman (5 Août 2004)

nouvelle caledonie

Et le pacifique Sud d'une maniere generale (Australie, Nvlle Zelande, Fidji, Samoa....)


----------



## WebOliver (5 Août 2004)

La Sarthe pour y rencontrer Bruno Lochet.


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2004)

Zürich, la Toni Areal ce samedi


----------



## Marcant (5 Août 2004)

A l'Apple expo escorté par les modos de MacGé !!


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (5 Août 2004)

cool vos reponse et tres marrantes 
je suis ecroulée sur mon fauteuille 
moi je revient de vilnius et j'ai passer un week end en irac 
(c'etait de l'humoure noire)


----------



## Bassman (5 Août 2004)

(attention a l'aurtografe petit padawan)


----------



## molgow (5 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> et vous?



Ireland


----------



## jpmiss (5 Août 2004)

Partout ou y a pas encore de point rouge sur la carte


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (5 Août 2004)

moi partout ou il n'y a pas de point noire


----------



## Bassman (5 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> moi partout ou il n'y a pas de point noire


 Utilises Biactol, c'est moins cher et plus efficace contre les points noir


----------



## En Sabah Nur (5 Août 2004)

Le futur, et si possible assez loin


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (5 Août 2004)

n'empeche que les points noirs c'est super coriasses et même un bon biactolle ne fearais pas l'affaire!!!!


----------



## jpmiss (5 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> n'empeche que les points noirs c'est super coriasses et même un bon biactolle ne fearais pas l'affaire!!!!


 Et tu va voir, c'est pas fini: a partir de la puberté ca ne fait qu'empirer...


----------



## Floriane (5 Août 2004)

*L'invitation au voyage* 

Mon enfant, ma soeur,
Songe à la douceur
D'aller là-bas vivre ensemble !
Aimer à loisir,
Aimer et mourir
Au pays qui te ressemble !
Les soleils mouillés
De ces ciels brouillés
Pour mon esprit ont les charmes
Si mystérieux
De tes traîtres yeux,
Brillant à travers leurs larmes.

Là, tout n'est qu'ordre et beauté,
Luxe, calme et volupté.

Des meubles luisants,
Polis par les ans,
Décoreraient notre chambre ;
Les plus rares fleurs
Mêlant leurs odeurs
Aux vagues senteurs de l'ambre,
Les riches plafonds,
Les miroirs profonds,
La splendeur orientale,
Tout y parlerait
À l'âme en secret
Sa douce langue natale.

Là, tout n'est qu'ordre et beauté,
Luxe, calme et volupté.

Vois sur ces canaux
Dormir ces vaisseaux
Dont l'humeur est vagabonde ;
C'est pour assouvir
Ton moindre désir
Qu'ils viennent du bout du monde.
- Les soleils couchants
Revêtent les champs,
Les canaux, la ville entière,
D'hyacinthe et d'or ;
Le monde s'endort
Dans une chaude lumière.

Là, tout n'est qu'ordre et beauté,
Luxe, calme et volupté.


----------



## kitetrip (5 Août 2004)

Retourner au Pérou

 Ou alors à Nocy Bé :love:


----------



## Bassman (5 Août 2004)

Floriane, dis moi de qui est ce texte, je connais sans arriver a mettre un nom dessus


----------



## Floriane (5 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Floriane, dis moi de qui est ce texte, je connais sans arriver a mettre un nom dessus



Monsieur Charles BAUDELAIRE, connu pour son spleen


----------



## Bassman (5 Août 2004)

Raaaaaaaaaaaaah j'men veux de pas avoir reconnu :rose: j'ai honte


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Floriane, dis moi de qui est ce texte, je connais sans arriver a mettre un nom dessus



Baudelaiere, Les Fleurs du Mal.


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Août 2004)

Moi j'ai reconnue, je me le suis tapé à l'oral de Français l'année dernière


----------



## Floriane (5 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Raaaaaaaaaaaaah j'men veux de pas avoir reconnu :rose: j'ai honte



Dans le même thème ...

*Parfum exotique* 

Quand, les deux yeux fermés, en un soir chaud d'automne,
Je respire l'odeur de ton sein chaleureux,
Je vois se dérouler des rivages heureux
Qu'éblouissent les feux d'un soleil monotone ;

Une île paresseuse où la nature donne
Des arbres singuliers et des fruits savoureux ;
Des hommes dont le corps est mince et vigoureux,
Et des femmes dont l'oeil par sa franchise étonne.

Guidé par ton odeur vers de charmants climats,
Je vois un port rempli de voiles et de mâts
Encor tout fatigués par la vague marine,

Pendant que le parfum des verts tamariniers,
Qui circule dans l'air et m'enfle la narine,
Se mêle dans mon âme au chant des mariniers.


----------



## WebOliver (5 Août 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Retourner au Pérou



Je veux... je veux... retourner voir le lac Titicaca... :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Bassman (5 Août 2004)

je reve simplement d'aller chez moi : 






Si si la route de la plage la, et ben le dernier terrain avant les marais c'est chez moi :love:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> je reve simplement d'aller chez moi :
> Si si la route de la plage la, et ben le dernier terrain avant les marais c'est chez moi :love:



Oui oui je comprend mieux ton humour maintenant


----------



## macelene (5 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> je reve simplement d'aller chez moi :
> 
> 
> Si si la route de la plage la, et ben le dernier terrain avant les marais c'est chez moi :love:



allez, tous chez Bassman


----------



## Bassman (5 Août 2004)

Pfff ce con de grand pere a vendu le terrain


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (5 Août 2004)

baudelaire, il est sur quelle chaine?
lol


----------



## macelene (5 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> baudelaire, il est sur quelle chaine?
> lol



Oulalala  :mouais:


----------



## Floriane (5 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> baudelaire, il est sur quelle chaine?
> lol




Un petit lien utile, voire nécessaire


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (5 Août 2004)

moi je prefere Tristan Corbière sur la 2 ou Rimbaud sur Arte; pas vous?????


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2004)

Floriane a dit:
			
		

> *Parfum exotique*
> 
> Quand, les deux yeux fermés, en un soir chaud d'automne,
> Je respire l'odeur de ton sein chaleureux,
> ...



Merci Floriane pour ce souvenir qui m'est doux.


----------



## Floriane (5 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Merci Floriane pour ce souvenir qui m'est doux.




J'aime aussi ça


----------



## Macounette (5 Août 2004)

L'île de la Réunion... :love: y'a des montagnes donc ça vole, et y'a la mer; et puis il fait chaud... :love: (j'aime pas cette saloperie d'hiver et encore moins le ski  )

  Sinon, en attendant, je me contente tout aussi bien de ma petite Suisse :love:


----------



## jpmiss (5 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Si si la route de la plage la, et ben le dernier terrain avant les marais c'est chez moi :love:


T'es démasqué Bassman!


----------



## Bassman (5 Août 2004)

meuh non moi j'suis poilu, ca c'est un cousin du côté de ma mere


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Août 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> A l'Apple expo escorté par les modos de MacGé !!



Pas sur que s'ils t'escortent ce sera en direction de l'apple expo    



			
				Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Utilises Biactol, c'est moins cher et plus efficace contre les points noir



et les cratères ? t'y penses aux cratères ? 




			
				kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors à Nocy Bé :love:



Tiens j'y pense, tu m'prendras mon parfum au passage   :love:


----------



## Kaneda (5 Août 2004)

Moi je veux retourner à Montreal, pour y vivre cette fois       :love:


----------



## Marcant (5 Août 2004)

La vache...mais c'est le cercle des poêtes disparus !!


----------



## yvos (5 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je veux... je veux... retourner voir le lac Titicaca... :love: :love: :love:


je parie que tu t'es pas baigné  . J'ai jamais vu autant de suisses en voyages qu'en Bolivie! (genre 1 touriste sur 3)


----------



## WebOliver (5 Août 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> je parie que tu t'es pas baigné  . J'ai jamais vu autant de suisses en voyages qu'en Bolivie! (genre 1 touriste sur 3)



Ah... non, je me suis pas baigné dans le lac Titicaca.  Il est propre, mais froid...


----------



## yvos (5 Août 2004)

ba alors, on fais sa chochotte? se baigner à 3800, ça le fait nan? (j'ai trempouillé les pieds, histoire de dire que j'avais fait de la plongée  )


----------



## Marcant (5 Août 2004)

Bon des photos de vos exploits...


----------



## jpmiss (5 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah... non, je me suis pas baigné dans le lac Titicaca.  Il est propre, mais froid...


 Chochottes ces Suisses:

 Moi au bord de l'ocean glacial arctique, nord de la Norvege, Fevrier 2003







 Et un pote sortant du meme océan:


----------



## yvos (5 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Chochottes ces Suisses:
> 
> Moi au bord de l'ocean glacial arctique, nord de la Norvege, Fevrier 2003
> 
> ...


 
   

respect


----------



## jpmiss (5 Août 2004)

Y avait eu aussi le bain dans le trou dans la glace apres le Sauna (génial)


----------



## yvos (5 Août 2004)

argh, ça caille arrête!!

une petite plage pour te réchauffer (mada, ça te rappelle qqchose?  )


----------



## jpmiss (5 Août 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> argh, ça caille arrête!!


 En fait c'est beaucoup plus agréable qu'il n'y parrait. Une bonne suée de 20 min dans le sauna, sprint dans la neige et plouf 30 secondes, resprint dans la neige et retour au sauna 10 min. C'est tonifiant.
 Le plus dur c'est pour les 20 m entre le sauna et le trou pieds nus dans la neige


----------



## yvos (5 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> En fait c'est beaucoup plus agréable qu'il n'y parrait. Une bonne suée de 20 min dans le sauna, sprint dans la neige et plouf 30 secondes, resprint dans la neige et retour au sauna 10 min. C'est tonifiant.
> Le plus dur c'est pour les 20 m entre le sauna et le trou pieds nus dans la neige


je vois un peu, je me suis baigné dans une source chaude à 4500m au chili, sur la route qui monte en bolivie, et c'était le panard, malgrés les températures bien négatives  
et là, c'est le panard (photos ce soir, becauz pas sur mon site)


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2004)

effacé


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (5 Août 2004)

Eva , Deux threads sur 3 fermés, le tout en une journée de présence avec 37 messages.
Tu testes la vigilance de Finn_Atlas ?


----------



## yvos (5 Août 2004)

ça va pour l'instant on dérape pas trop, même si c'est inutile


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (5 Août 2004)

oui, ca va encore tout le monde a son maillot. De toutes façons avec le froid ....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Août 2004)

bertrand.serullaz a dit:
			
		

> Eva , Deux threads sur 3 fermés, le tout en une journée de présence avec 37 messages.
> Tu testes la vigilance de Finn_Atlas ?



perdu une occasion de te taire  : je ne suis pas modérateur du forum réagissez  :rateau:


----------



## purestyle (5 Août 2004)

l'endroit le plus prisé pour les lunes de miel :


----------



## yvos (5 Août 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> l'endroit le plus prisé pour les lunes de miel :
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=428&stc=1[/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## sylko (5 Août 2004)

bertrand.serullaz a dit:
			
		

> Eva , Deux threads sur 3 fermés, le tout en une journée de présence avec 37 messages.
> Tu testes la vigilance de Finn_Atlas ?


Je pense surtout qu'Eva est une jeune fan de Mac.

Je trouve ça très sympa. Soyez compréhensifs avec elle.  

C'est peut-être la petite soeur de Mackie.


----------



## yvos (5 Août 2004)

c'est ça que vous cherchez?


----------



## Foguenne (5 Août 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Je pense surtout qu'Eva est une jeune fan de Mac.
> 
> Je trouve ça très sympa. Soyez compréhensifs avec elle.
> 
> C'est peut-être la petite soeur de Mackie.



Je pense aussi.  

Je l'ai accueillie très froidement hier car ses messages me faisaient penser à quelqu'un mais je m'étais trompé. 

Soyons donc indulgent (mais néanmoins vigilant.  )


----------



## Foguenne (5 Août 2004)

Il y a plein de lieu que j'aimerais visiter.
Le Québec fait partie de ceux-ci, j'y vais en octobre.
J'ai attendu d'avoir trente ans pour quitter le continent européen, tout vient à point...  
mais bon, maintenant que j'ai compris le truc, je compte me rattraper.


----------



## yvos (5 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Il y a plein de lieu que j'aimerais visiter.
> Le Québec fait partie de ceux-ci, j'y vais en octobre.
> J'ai attendu d'avoir trente ans pour quitter le continent européen, tout vient à point...
> mais bon, maintenant que j'ai compris le truc, je compte me rattraper.


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Août 2004)

Perso, je connais bien l'Australie :love:

Je rêve maintenant de l'Islande et du Japon :love: :love: :love:

- L'Islande parce que j'ai découvert cette culture au travers de la chanteuse Björk, c'est fascinant... les paysages attirants :rateau:

- Le Japon car ayant étudié le Japonais en Australie et sa culture, les choses pittoresques de ce pays ne me donnent que trop envie d'y aller, surtout qu'une bonne amie y est pour le moment 

Le voyage, il n'y a que ça de vrai :love: :love: :love:


----------



## yvos (5 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Perso, je connais bien l'Australie :love:
> 
> Je rêve maintenant de l'Islande et du Japon :love: :love: :love:
> 
> ...


 

Moi je voudrais bien avoir les moyens de faire un pti voyage au Japon, histoire de faire un peu d'urbain


----------



## WebOliver (5 Août 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Moi je voudrais bien avoir les moyens de faire un pti voyage au Japon, histoire de faire un peu d'urbain



Arrange un tuyau avec Mackie...


----------



## yvos (5 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Arrange un tuyau avec Mackie...




et aussi avec mon banquier, en lui disant quand même le Japon et Tokyo, dans un culture de voyageur, c'est immanquable alors je peux faire autrement, mossieur le banquier, s'il vous plait, et je veux bien vous prêter mon ibook pendant le sejour.   

je crois que c'est imparable


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Août 2004)

Narf! :love:


----------



## yvos (5 Août 2004)

j'ai rendez vous demain et j'ai prévu de mettre une cravate marron avec des rayures jaunes; je suis très confiant


----------



## macinside (5 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> le but est de me me dire quelest votre destination de rêve
> moi personnellement ce serais l'asie.  et vous?



je veux repartir la


----------



## macinside (5 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Narf! :love:



pas de problème, j'ai même une agence pour l'année prochaine


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je veux repartir la


 Mt Fuji :love: :love: :love:


----------



## yvos (5 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je veux repartir la


----------



## yvos (5 Août 2004)

dedicace à macinside, si tu aimes bien les volcans, même en dehors du japon


----------



## WebOliver (5 Août 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> dedicace à macinside, si tu aimes bien les volcans, même en dehors du japon




Magnifique, j'y suis allé... :love:  :love:    La caldeira...


----------



## macinside (5 Août 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> dedicace à macinside, si tu aimes bien les volcans, même en dehors du japon



en volcan j'ai donner


----------



## yvos (5 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Magnifique, j'y suis allé... :love:  :love:    La caldeira...



des bons souvenirs : le cahute pourrie, le froid, la gare routière de probbolingo, que des moments d'exception   


et les 7000 japonais pour le lever de soleil


----------



## jpmiss (6 Août 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> dedicace à macinside, si tu aimes bien les volcans, même en dehors du japon


Superbe photo. C'est ou exactement?


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Superbe photo. C'est ou exactement?



Vu la pente des volcans je dirais les andes


----------



## molgow (6 Août 2004)

Vu l'url de l'image, je dirais que ce sont les volcans Bromo et Semeru sur l'île de Java en Indonésie.


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2004)

Bon j'ai pas tout faux    c'est le même typique de volcan là-bas    (designed for kraft )


----------



## yvos (6 Août 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Vu l'url de l'image, je dirais que ce sont les volcans Bromo et Semeru sur l'île de Java en Indonésie.


bingo, t'as bien gagné un beau coup de boule!


----------



## WebOliver (6 Août 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Vu l'url de l'image, je dirais que ce sont les volcans Bromo et Semeru sur l'île de Java en Indonésie.



Mes photos de Java ne sont malheureusement plus en ligne... C'est un endroit magnifique, quoique très touristique. J'aimerais y retourner pour découvrir d'autres volancs plus sauvages, notamment le Kawah Ijen, réputé pour son lac d'acide (tu t'y baignes JPmiss ) et ses porteurs de souffre.


----------



## yvos (6 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Mes photos de Java ne sont malheureusement plus en ligne... C'est un endroit magnifique, quoique très touristique. J'aimerais y retourner pour découvrir d'autres volancs plus sauvages, notamment le Kawah Ijen, réputé pour son lac d'acide (tu t'y baignes JPmiss ) et ses porteurs de souffre.


Kawah Ijen, c'est chouette et c'est désert. (c'est galere pour y aller)

Le top étant le Kelimitu, volcan transformé en triple lac acide aux couleurs changeantes dans le temps: vert-noir-bleu (avant, c'était vert-rouge-bleu)







c'est imprenable en photo malheureusement


----------



## WebOliver (6 Août 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Kawah Ijen, c'est chouette et c'est désert. (c'est galere pour y aller) (...)



C'est même assez dangeureux et surtout la descente dans le cratère. D'après le site que j'ai donné plus haut, tout accès est désormais interdit et il n'y a plus de porteurs de souffre.

Je me souviens d'avoir vu un film avec les Krafft. Ces fous étaient allés faire un prélèvement au milieu du lac sur un petit bateau gonflable.


----------



## jpmiss (6 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens d'avoir vu un film avec les Krafft. Ces fous étaient allés faire un prélèvement au milieu du lac sur un petit bateau gonflable.


Ah ouais je l'ai vu aussi!  
Euh pour la baignade dans l'acide je vais réflechir...


----------



## yvos (6 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est même assez dangeureux et surtout la descente dans le cratère. D'après le site que j'ai donné plus haut, tout accès est désormais interdit et il n'y a plus de porteurs de souffre.


c'était accessible en 2002 en tous cas. Sous reserve qu'ils n'aient coupé l'accès aux volcans de Java est à cause des différentes éruptions Semeru et Bromo (il y a 1 mois), ça devrait être possible (infos sur le forum lonely planet).

Cherche pas, tu vas être obligé d'y retourner    (c'est de loin le pays le plus chouette, énorme et varié d'asie du sud est  )


----------



## WebOliver (6 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais je l'ai vu aussi!
> Euh pour la baignade dans l'acide je vais réflechir...



Chochotte ces Auvergnats...   :casse:



			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> (...) Cherche pas, tu vas être obligé d'y retourner    (c'est de loin le pays le plus chouette, énorme et varié d'asie du sud est  )



Oui, c'est un de mes plus beaux voyages. J'ai visité Java et Bali, mais c'est de loin Java que j'ai préféré. Plus sauvages, moins touristique. Comme tu dis l'Indonésie est énorme, multiple et variée. De Sumatra à la Irian-Jaya, en passant par Bornéo. Et la capitale Jakarta: monstrueuse et humide, polluée, grise. Jakarata est le seul où j'ai vraiment senti la pollution: mal de crâne, grosse barre au front.


----------



## yvos (6 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est un de mes plus beaux voyages. J'ai visité Java et Bali, mais c'est de loin Java que j'ai préféré. Plus sauvages, moins touristique. Comme tu dis l'Indonésie est énorme, multiple et variée. De Sumatra à la Irian-Jaya, en passant par Bornéo. Et la capitale Jakarta: monstrueuse et humide, polluée, grise. Jakarata est le seul où j'ai vraiment senti la pollution: mal de crâne, grosse barre au front.


Je t'enverrais une carte postale, j'y retourne le 20/08     (Sulawesi+Moluques)


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (6 Août 2004)

salut me revoila
je suis super contente qu'il y est autant de mode sur ma discusion et je suis super contente d'etre accepter dans le clan des adeptent de mac g et je ne suis pas quelqun sous une autre identité nis la petite soeur de mackie.
maiis voila quoi, moi je veux pas foutre la merde dans votre clan!
je ne suis qu'une ado qui adore mac et qui vient de decouvrir mac g et qui fait pleins de fautes d'ortographes.lol lol lol lol lol !!!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> salut me revoila
> je suis super contente qu'il y est autant de mode sur ma discusion et je suis super contente d'etre accepter dans le clan des adeptent de mac g et je ne suis pas quelqun sous une autre identité nis la petite soeur de mackie.
> maiis voila quoi, moi je veux pas foutre la merde dans votre clan!
> je ne suis qu'une ado qui adore mac et qui vient de decouvrir mac g et qui fait pleins de fautes d'ortographes.lol lol lol lol lol !!!!!!



Bah, pour te familiariser, il y a la FAQ


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (6 Août 2004)

ok je vais lire la fac même si j'ai la flème lol


----------



## jpmiss (6 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bah, pour te familiariser, il y a la FAQ



Pervert!   

    :love:


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (6 Août 2004)

pervert toi même
lol


----------



## molgow (6 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bah, pour te familiariser, il y a la FAQ



Attention supermoquette! La pédophilie est interdite!


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pervert!
> 
> :love:



C'est comme la nourriture, faut pas gâcher    :love:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> pervert toi même
> lol



Dans ce cas là c'est une lapalissade


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (6 Août 2004)

arretons dans la pedophilie et parlons dessin animé 
connaissez vous happy tree friend???


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2004)

La réponse est oui. Tu as perdu.


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Août 2004)

Euh... je sens que ce sujet part en c...    

On disait quoi déjà sur l'Islande et le Japon  :love:


----------



## sylko (6 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> arretons dans la pedophilie et parlons dessin animé
> connaissez vous happy tree friend???


Tu devrais mettre un lien.  

http://www.happytreefriends.com


----------



## WebOliver (6 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Euh... je sens que ce sujet part en c...
> 
> On disait quoi déjà sur l'Islande et le Japon  :love:



Oui... l'Islande et le Japon... Deux destinations qui me tentent.  A choisir... je prends les deux.


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (6 Août 2004)

bon ok on a un peu deborder dans la sujet des destination de reve restons serieux!!!


----------



## molgow (6 Août 2004)

Ca c'est en général le principe de toute discussion qui a lieu au bar. Et là, c'est presque un exploit, le sujet est resté plus d'une page dans le sujet initial


----------



## golf (7 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> maiis voila quoi, moi je veux pas foutre la merde dans votre clan!
> je ne suis qu'une ado qui adore mac et qui vient de decouvrir mac g et qui fait pleins de fautes d'ortographes.lol lol lol lol lol !!!!!!








- Rassure toi, pour le bordel, ils n'ont besoin de personne 
- Pour ta taugraf, t'aura un mot d'excuses signé par le Mackie en personne ​


			
				eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> connaissez vous happy tree friend???







- En plus, elle aime les Toons 
- Faut prévenir l'Amok ​


			
				eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> ...restons serieux!!!


Faut pas abuser non plus  :rateau:


----------



## golf (7 Août 2004)

Moi, j'aimerai retourner là :


A Cartagena en Colombie 

Ah, faut que je numérise toutes mes photos de l'époque là bas !...

Ou alors dans les Antilles Colombiennes à San Andres


----------



## jpmiss (7 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'aimerai retourner là :
> 
> 
> A Cartagena en Colombie
> ...


 Pense a mettre l'horizon horizontal pendant que tu y'es


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> salut me revoila
> je suis super contente qu'il y est autant de mode sur ma discusion et je suis super contente d'etre accepter dans le clan des adeptent de mac g et je ne suis pas quelqun sous une autre identité nis la petite soeur de mackie.
> maiis voila quoi, moi je veux pas foutre la merde dans votre clan!
> je ne suis qu'une ado qui adore mac et qui vient de decouvrir mac g et qui fait pleins de fautes d'ortographes.lol lol lol lol lol !!!!!!


Là le doute n'est plus permis, il s'agit d'un croisement entre cecil et mackie :affraid:




			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pense a mettre l'horizon horizontal pendant que tu y'es


  

'tain ce que je me marre ce matin, la nuit a été profitable pour le Bar dites donc


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (7 Août 2004)

mais , c'est qui cecil????


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Août 2004)

Et sinon, tu aimes les chiens ?????


----------



## molgow (7 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> mais , c'est qui cecil????



C'est lui.


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (7 Août 2004)

qui lui??????????


----------



## golf (7 Août 2004)

Clique sur le "lui" en bleu foncé 
C'est un lien...


----------



## molgow (7 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Clique sur le "lui" en bleu foncé
> C'est un lien...



  

J'admire ta patience et ta pédagogie golf


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Août 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> J'admire ta patience et ta pédagogie golf


 Il doit être malade


----------



## golf (7 Août 2004)

Hey, le gamins, z'avez finis 

DT, réduit ta signature zgrogneugneu...


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (7 Août 2004)

mais il n'est jamais venu parler dans notre conversation????
cecil


----------



## golf (7 Août 2004)

Ben heureusement 

Laisse tomber, la référence de DT n'est pas bonne :rateau:

DT, viens t'excuser :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (7 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> mais il n'est jamais venu parler dans notre conversation????
> cecil


 Parles pas si fort il va t'entendre! :affraid::affraid::affraid:


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (7 Août 2004)

pourquoi il ne viendrais pas !!!
il foutrais le boxon dans la converse????????


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ben heureusement
> 
> Laisse tomber, la référence de DT n'est pas bonne :rateau:
> 
> DT, viens t'excuser :mouais:


 Pas tant que tu m'appelleras DT, c'est moche  (est-ce que je t'appelle g, toi ? )


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi il ne viendrais pas !!!
> il foutrais le boxon dans la converse????????


A ce propos, je crois que tu n'as pas répondu à ma question, et on s'éloigne des vrais sujets.

Donc,

Est ce que tu aimes les chiens ?


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> A ce propos, je crois que tu n'as pas répondu à ma question, et on s'éloigne des vrais sujets.
> 
> Donc,
> 
> Est ce que tu aimes les chiens ?


    :love:


----------



## golf (7 Août 2004)

Pourquoi, tu veux te faire adopter 



			
				Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Pas tant que tu m'appelleras DT, c'est moche  (est-ce que je t'appelle g, toi ? )


Vi, ben "Dark Templar", c'est trop long à taper, na :mouais: 
Et j'utilise mon joker de vieux :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Août 2004)

Pas moi, mon TECKEL à poils ras...


Il a du mal à trouver une maitresse, parce qu'il n'a pas de pattes, et qu'il est trés handicapé par ses grosses roues arrières...


----------



## golf (7 Août 2004)

Et ta maîtresse à toi, elle en veut pas


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Et ta maîtresse à toi, elle en veut pas


Si mais c'est beaucoup de travail...


----------

